# Giant - 2011 TCR Advanced 1 vs 2010 TCR Advanced 2



## royta (May 24, 2008)

I looked at the 2011 catalog today. The 2011 TCR Advanced 1 with an ARP (Average Retail Price) of $3100 is the replacement of the 2010 TCR Advanced 2 which had an ARP of $3400. Both are equipped with Ultegra 6700. It appears there are two main differences between the two years. The 2011 comes with the Advanced SL fork instead of just the Advanced fork. Though, that could be a typo in the catalog, because the the 2011 TCR Advanced 2 is listed as only having the regular Advanced fork. The second thing I noticed is the Mavic Ksyrium Elite wheelset is being replaced with the DT Swiss R1800 Giant LTD Edition wheelset that you can find on the less expensive 105 5700 equipped 2010 TCR Advanced 2 that had an ARP of $2470.

There's a shop that can sell me the 2010 TCR Advanced 2 for $2600, or I can get the 2011 TCR Advanced 1 for $2500. What should I do? Why is the ARP of the 2011 $300 less than 2010? Where is the decrease in cost? Is it the wheels? How much better are the Ksyrium Elite wheels over the R1800 wheels?

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## mtberv (Sep 29, 2005)

If you don't plan on swapping the wheelset, buy the bike with the best/lightest wheelset.


----------



## royta (May 24, 2008)

I can't find much info on the R1800 wheelset though. I might swap the wheelset in a year or so, but I plan on riding stock for the time being.


----------



## mtberv (Sep 29, 2005)

royta said:


> I can't find much info on the R1800 wheelset though. I might swap the wheelset in a year or so, but I plan on riding stock for the time being.


Best bang for the buck wheelset I have used are the Vuelta Corsa Super Lights (1470 grams)
Only thing that sucks on them is the rim tape. I also have had to lube the freehub body after 2k of use (normal).

You can find them for under $400 and they have held up to my abuse (I am 212 lbs) & have gone through plenty of wheelsets in my time.


----------



## royta (May 24, 2008)

I know you're meaning well, but please, no suggestions for replacement wheelsets. This will be my first road bike and shelling out for just the bike will be good enough for now. Do you have any info regarding the wheelsets mentioned?


----------



## mtberv (Sep 29, 2005)

royta said:


> I know you're meaning well, but please, no suggestions for replacement wheelsets. This will be my first road bike and shelling out for just the bike will be good enough for now. Do you have any info regarding the wheelsets mentioned?


Huh? Give me a break, simply making a suggestion for a CHEAP wheelset.


----------



## royta (May 24, 2008)

mtberv said:


> Huh? Give me a break, simply making a suggestion for a CHEAP wheelset.


Don't get all bent out of shape. I don't know how I could have said it any nicer.


----------



## mtberv (Sep 29, 2005)

Both wheelsets suck. They are heavy... Sell them & buy the wheelset mentioned.
Good luck


----------



## royta (May 24, 2008)

mtberv said:


> Both wheelsets suck. They are heavy... Sell them & buy the wheelset mentioned.
> Good luck



Wow...what a baby.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

I don't think Vuelta's suck, but I sure as hell bet the Kysriums would hold out longer than those.

I'm not sure what to say about Giant's own wheelset. I viewed the 2011 TCR Adv. 1 on the Austrialian site and it's spec'd with Shimano RS80 (Dura-Ace) wheels, which some here regard as some of the best pre-built wheels you can get. I assume there's this implication that the DT 1800's are supposed to be on-par with that, but in actuality I don't know.

I say see bike shop that carries the 2011 model. I know some US bikes in general come out in person spec'd differently.


----------



## lewdvig (Oct 4, 2004)

The DT Swiss 1800s are ~ 1800 gm wheels. Same ballpark as the Mavics. DT is a trusted brand. 

They are kind of heavy for a bike this nice IMO. For fitness they will be fine, but when you get strong and start riding up mountains you will want something better. Cross that bring when you get there.

I am also looking at these. I'd like Giant to offer some TCR Advanced bikes equipped with SRAM. I'll probably build up a frame - or buy the 2010 105 bike and sell some of the parts.


----------



## batman1425 (Nov 29, 2005)

Ventruck said:


> I don't think Vuelta's suck, but I sure as hell bet the Kysriums would hold out longer than those.
> 
> I'm not sure what to say about Giant's own wheelset. I viewed the 2011 TCR Adv. 1 on the Austrialian site and it's spec'd with Shimano RS80 (Dura-Ace) wheels, which some here regard as some of the best pre-built wheels you can get. I assume there's this implication that the DT 1800's are supposed to be on-par with that, but in actuality I don't know.
> 
> I say see bike shop that carries the 2011 model. I know some US bikes in general come out in person spec'd differently.



Just FYI, the RS80's are not a Dura-Ace wheel. They are the Ultegra level version of the 7850-c24-CL. The RS80 has similar rim technology, but with an ultegra level hub as opposed to the Dura-ace hub in the 7850-c24-CL's. Both are good wheels.


----------



## royta (May 24, 2008)

lewdvig said:


> The DT Swiss 1800s are ~ 1800 gm wheels. Same ballpark as the Mavics. DT is a trusted brand.
> 
> They are kind of heavy for a bike this nice IMO. For fitness they will be fine, but when you get strong and start riding up mountains you will want something better. Cross that bring when you get there.
> 
> I am also looking at these. I'd like Giant to offer some TCR Advanced bikes equipped with SRAM. I'll probably build up a frame - or buy the 2010 105 bike and sell some of the parts.


Well, the new, perhaps lesser, wheels are able to bring retail down from $3400 to $3100.


----------



## lewdvig (Oct 4, 2004)

TCR 3 Advanced I got for $2200 CDN. It is also getting an upgrade to SRAM Rival and my preferred saddle the SLR.

The Aksiums that came with it are on my TCX 1 now for CX races. I have a set of Ksyriums for normal riding, the DV46T ULs are for special occasions. The wheels were $1100 used with Vittoria CX Tubulars and 1090 Cassette (~500km).


----------



## ETWN Stu (Feb 15, 2007)

Think about further down the track here...you could just get the best deal you can and then up grade later. Then presto! turn these into training wheels.


----------

